# Reasons to Study Abroad



## sanjay.lemon

Whether you are considering completing your entire education abroad or simply thinking about participating in an education abroad program through your business school, there are many good reasons to study abroad.

1- Study abroad allows you get to know another culture first-hand.

2- You can study a language from junior high to college graduation and never gain fluency. The best way to really learn the language is to go to the country where it is the native language.


----------



## rkumar123

If you wish to continue with your higher education into either a masters or a doctorate, study abroad experience will give an edge on the competition. Abroad universities are care more about learning to increase understanding and knowledge. Students who study abroad return home with new ideas and perspectives about themselves and their own culture.


----------



## goteach

Does this apply to studying abroad in all countries or just India?


----------



## Saru_24

Get rid of constant corruption and falling value of life
I know I hurts us all but unfortunately is true!!


----------



## weonlycut

studying abroad provides you with opportunity to meet and interact intensively with people of different cultures, beliefs and religions. This makes you more open minded and change your negative attitude toward certain things.


----------



## KatrinPoland

one of good opportunity to study at abroad it could be Poland significant cohort in the UK, US and other countries
Education in Polish of Universities is cheaper chance then other UE countries,even
Foreign students also have the opportunity to enroll on a budgetary basis, (but only if you know polish B2 lever)


----------



## Soni13

If anyone can advice me please then jt would be ok i prefer cheap because my budget is low i can speak in english i dont mind anywhere in the world but want to go from india fake people


----------



## sastroke

studying abroad increases your language to a whole new level. another thing is, most of us think it is costly abroad, but in places like Canada, education cost is much lower and there part time jobs can easily match your expenses. so, even though you take loan for a 3 year course, you can close the loan by 2 years if you have a part time job there... and there is always a chance to get a job at the place itself. this is also a reason for students now a days to go abroad and study!


----------

